# Spring Bear Hunt



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

My sons and I spent a few days in Montana self guided spot and stalk no bait or dogs allowed. We all got bears I ended up with a really nice bear for the area. I was lucky enough to get the color phase I was looking for. It will make a nice rug.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats a cool looking color phase congrats


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice looking bear! I especially like the color. Congrats.


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

Very cool bear. I hope to hunt Montana soon.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations! nice bear.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Thought I would add my pics. As Trigger said, his bear was a monster for the area and has bragging rights until next time. We were all excited about not only a big bear, but a color phase. We tagged out four for four, with the other bears being like mine. It was an awesome trip, with a lot of hiking. I was fortunate to be able to have my Dad come along on this trip. I was worried about his ability to hike, but he did great. We hiked 47 miles and rode bikes an additional 7 the first 4 days of hunting. He was there as I shot this bear. The memories made being with family and friends in the outdoors are some I will never forget.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome bears !!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool post, awesome bears! ---------SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome bears. great family experience


----------

